# useing ph reducer



## blondlebanese (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm using "mad farmer"get down ph reducer.  I'm adding 3 1/2 tbl sp per gal. to the nute solution that I feed my plants.  it brings the ph down to 5.8 when I feed but as the soil drys the ph goes up to 6.5 again.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2015)

You should be at 6.4 -6.7 in soil. Hydro you run a drift from 5.7- 6.2. Your gonna lockout.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Kraven said:


> You should be at 6.4 -6.7 in soil. Hydro you run a drift from 5.7- 6.2. Your gonna lockout.


 

I think blond is soilless coco Krave like I am........ which requires a hydro ph.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2015)

Ahh my bad, yes 5.8 is the sweet spot he is looking for.


----------



## zem (Jul 18, 2015)

i have been using phosphoric acid for a long while, never had issues, maybe it's worth a try. heard of successfully using sulfuric acid but it is harsher more hazardous to deal with, and phosphorous is more useful than sulfur in my fert mix


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2015)

That seems like a huge amount of pH down to be using per gallon of solution.  One of the reviews I read on this product mentioned how concentrated it was--that he needed a very small amount to bring the pH in line.

I do not grow soil with synthetic nutrients, but I believe that the pH of the medium does not matter that much.  It is the pH of the solution going in and the run off coming out.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 19, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That seems like a huge amount of pH down to be using per gallon of solution. One of the reviews I read on this product mentioned how concentrated it was--that he needed a very small amount to bring the pH in line.
> 
> I do not grow soil with synthetic nutrients, but I believe that the pH of the medium does not matter that much. It is the pH of the solution going in and the run off coming out.


so your saying that I should get the reading from the solution that I'm feeding the plant with and not the soil?


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 19, 2015)

Kraven said:


> You should be at 6.4 -6.7 in soil. Hydro you run a drift from 5.7- 6.2. Your gonna lockout.


 are you saying that it's normal for the ph to fluctuate when working with hydroponics?


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 19, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> are you saying that it's normal for the ph to fluctuate when working with hydroponics?


 

yes...... the ph in the reservoir will swing from low to high or high to low depending on setup and other variables like nutrients, water, temp, light used.   The swing makes all the nutrients available to the plant at some time during the swing.........


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 19, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> so your saying that I should get the reading from the solution that I'm feeding the plant with and not the soil?


 
yes....... you can also check the ph of the solution after it runs through the soil as run off.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 20, 2015)

the swing happens with in hours so plants have a short time for nute up-take.  interesting.  I wonder if plants normally feed all day.  if so then my plants are not getting all the nutes they need.  they are only getting a couple of hours to soak up nutes.


----------



## zem (Jul 20, 2015)

something not right there, I would definitely try another type of ph-


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2015)

I agree with Zem--something is wrong if you are getting pH swing like in hours.  Like I mentioned, too, that is a huge amount of pH down to be using.  Just as an example, I use about a teaspoon per gallon of the GH pH down--at 3-1/2 T per gallon you are using 11 times as much pH down.  

Are you letting your water sit out to let the chlorine evaporate out?  What nutrients are you using?  Do you have a good pH meter and is it calibrated?


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 20, 2015)

I was trying to get the medium down to 5.8.  that took 3 1/2 table spoons to accomplish.  I now know that it's the water that needs to be at 5.8.  that took only 2/3 tea spoons.  I fed twice at 3 1/2 tbl sp.  that was several days ago.  I don't see results yet.  sohk


----------

